# Plants wilting and turning brown (cabomba)



## kirlo357 (Aug 9, 2011)

My plants are/have been turning brown and wilting slowly but surely. For a while my cabomba and the others were doing really well-growing fast and staying bright (or dark) green and algae free. then I had problems with my Co2 and I got algae, so I stopped the ferts, cut down light and got Co2 under control. Now I have started EI dosing again, lights on for 8 hrs/day. My plants don't seem to be springing back or anything. It has only been three days since starting ferts again, a week since Co2 has been constant. I am sure that those were what caused the initial problems (algae, Co2, ferts) But now I would like to ask you all to make sure. And to be sure I am doing the right thing. 

How long till I should start seeing improvements? The algae should disappear, when I get everything in balance? What is causing the wilting/browning of the older leaves?

I really want my tank to start growing again (nothing has grown for about 2-wks!) I have faster growing plants and actually like the maintenance of a faster growing tank. I have lots of light, planty of ferts and now Co2, I just need to make sure I am putting it all together right! 

Specs:
29g Tall
1 each Penguin and Aquaclear 150GPH filters
4x24watt T-5 lights (8 hrs light/day)
Temp: 80-81F
DIY Co2: 2x2-liter bottle, 1x3-liter bottle

pH: 7.4
Ammonia:0ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
Nitrate:0ppm
Temp: 80-81F

Assorted cories, barbs, shrimp, snails and Kuhli Loaches

Also, i know its not a be all, end all...but my cabomba has never pearled-I thought it was easy to get it to pearl. I know it is not healthy enough right now, but when it is growing well, should I be able to get it too? What are some easy plants to get to pearl? Thanks!


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you are using EI dosing, your nitrate should never be at zero. So, dose more nitrate. Keep it from 10 to 30 ppm. Assuming you have an accurate nitrate test kit or you know it is accurate. Are you using the API test kit? If so, remember to shake the bottle#2 very "violently." If you don't, your sample would not show any nitrate concentration. Are you using T5HO light? 4 x 24w is a lot of light for a 29g tank. Try to use 2 only and maybe elevated a bit. I am not sure if you DIY CO2 "system" is sufficient but that would be another thread.


----------



## kirlo357 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, I am using an API. I'll go re-test to check...and after banging the test solution bottle on the table it retests to 10-20ppm. Better. I guess I didn't shake it enough. So it's fine to have a little bit higher nitrates with the plants. Cool. 

Yes, T5HO. I know it is alot, but is it too much-if I provide the neccesary Co2 and ferts to keep up with the high light? It's 5-6" above the tank, so a little elevation. I was thinking that since my drop checker was at lime-green, there would be enough Co2 dissolved in the tank. Regardless of the light-if the plants started using the Co2 up to quick the drop checker would turn blue (or if my yeast stopped working as hard). There are tons of little Co2 bubbles being pushed around the tank by the filters.


----------



## Eviltwist (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like you have diatoms problem(the brown stuff), 2nd photo there's BBA growing on it. I have tried to get rid of it for a long time and no luck. I guess you are using treated tap water ?


----------



## kirlo357 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think it is diatoms-I had that issse a couple of months ago-this tank has been set up for 4-5 months now. The brown doesn't rub off the leaves, it is the leaves turning brown-and sometimes almost transparent. 

Well, I did a water change last night, chopped off all the bad looking leaves, cleaned out all the algae i could-I took out all the tank stuff and scrubbed them down. So we will see how it turns out, I should know in a week or so if anything survives, and if my tanks plants are healthy again. In the meantime, it looks like a bushhog got loose in my aqaurium


----------

